# Looking for clock maker tool plans



## tmuir (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Now that I finally got my wtachmakers lathe sorted out and will soon be getting my mill going. I've been thinking about doing a bit of tinkering with repairing clocks and maybe even in the future making a very simple one.

I've got a lot of the hand tools already (My grandfather and great grandafether were both watchmakers amongst other things) but there are a few tings I don't have yet like.
depthing tool, jacot tool, flycutter engine to make wheels (gears), Main spring winder (I have a set for pocket watches but not clocks)

I was wondering is anyone knows where I can download or buy online plans for some of these tools.

I know Colin Thorpe has made a number of plans but as far as I know he doesn't have a website to sell them. I do know a company sells them in the US but they won't ship out of the US or Canada(They have a deal with Colin just to supply to the US and Canada I think)

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## jack404 (Jan 29, 2009)

tmuir,
 theres a book called "trade tools of the watchmakers guild" i ran across when looking for info on engraving

it had all the weird and wonderful tools of that trade and some varients people had made

its a UK book from the old guild ( pre WW2) days but i thought it was excellent

dunno where you'd get a copy locally to you but i'm sure the UK book sites would have a copy 

good luck

cheers

jack


----------



## steamer (Jan 29, 2009)

Timur,

I can highly recommend W.R. Smiths books and DVD's as great resources.

http://www.wrsmithclocks.com/books.htm

Near the bottom of th page is a title called Clockmaking and Modelmaking tools and techniques.

Great book.

He has DVD's also

Dave


----------



## tmuir (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks,

Just did a search on my usual site for finding hard to get out of print books and didn't even find mention of 'trade tools of the watchmakers guild' must be pretty hard to get hold of now. 

Thanks Dave for the tip about that book.
I had seen that one before but wasn't sure about it.
I can get it from Camden books in the UK and will add it to my next order of books from them.


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Tony 
I may be able to help out here. I am currently studying The British Horological Institute's distance learning course so have a great interest in clock and watchmaking. The American site NAWCC.com National association of watch and clockmakers is a great source of information and how to's. i have got plans for the "Joe Collins spring winder" which is highly regarded on the site and can e-mail them to you if you wish. My e-mail is listed if you would like to get in touch Re the plans.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Kermit (Jan 29, 2009)

How about some descriptions?

http://books.google.com/books?id=RH...ls"&lr=&as_brr=1&as_pt=ALLTYPES#PRA1-PA204,M1


Kermit


P.S> All the Figures are at the end of the book


----------



## tmuir (Jan 30, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> How about some descriptions?
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=RH...ls"&lr=&as_brr=1&as_pt=ALLTYPES#PRA1-PA204,M1
> 
> ...


----------

